# just stripped



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

look at all the $$ signs in there. 49 total


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

duhh. whats that man?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cool pics man!!!!Thanks for taking the time to share them with us!!!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

are they frontosa eggs? or...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yup 49 cape nangu frotnosa eggs. the white one is a dud so there is 48 still so far.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice man, congrats


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yup 49 cape nangu frotnosa eggs. the white one is a dud so there is 48 still so far.


how do you get them out of her mouth?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> yup 49 cape nangu frotnosa eggs. the white one is a dud so there is 48 still so far.


how do you get them out of her mouth?
[/quote]

open the mouth and they will fall out into the net or tank but in this case i use a veggie strainer to catch the eggs


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

That is beyond cool.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the little grey spots on them is the beginning of the hatching


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

wow....i never knew they wee that big!


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like popkorn kernals to me...... please keep us updated this looks freaking awesome.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are starting to develope and i can see bodies forming. the egg is attached to the belly region and they grow and eventuall absorb the egg sac into them. ill try and get a pic tomorrow of what i mean by this. lets hope i have a steady hand with the camera


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, using all these electronic devices around your fish might make them a little "Slow"....

I can see it now... they hatch and first time they start looking for live Food... they see a shrimp and dive for it only to go the other direction and slam into a rock. lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i was more or less meaning i need a steady hand to take a pic of something so tiny so that i dont make the pic blurry and not able to make out the body attached to the egg. at this stage the body looks clear. the egg is huge and the body looks like a hair at this point thats how thin and small it is still.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks good, but the way you have been talking about money lately leads me to wonder wether you are doing this for the money or the enjoyment?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

did some searching and found a pic of baby fronts


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i never knew frontosas have eggs out of their mouths like arowanas. those are cool. now i want some too. haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Fantastic job Dan!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

how are they doing.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice!! is that one of the parents in your avy?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd like to see an update too.

I've stripped plenty of moothbrooders but never one as valuable as this. Very cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd like to see an update too.

I've stripped plenty of moothbrooders but never one as valuable as this. Very cool.

I'll tell you what, I was expecting boobies from the title of the thread!









"now THAT's what money looks like"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome.

How many do you expect you'll have to cull from the batch?

And how high of a hatch rate do you think you'll have?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Awesome.
> 
> How many do you expect you'll have to cull from the batch?
> 
> And how high of a hatch rate do you think you'll have?


well this batch of 49 i unfortunatly messed up and lost all 49, human error, water current too strong and popped the eggs.

although my first mouthfull i had 25 eggs. and 21 survived. and i will have to cull 1 out of the 21 leaving 20 healthy fry currently at 1.5 inches. the one to be culled has a slight mouth defect and is also a much slower grower the mouth resembles an earth eater.

here are pics of the 2 month old nangu fry from the first batch. 21 fish

they havent bred lately for some reason......... guess ill have to try harder to intice them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

JUN_SPEK said:


> very nice!! is that one of the parents in your avy?


no that is a juvi zaire kitumba frontosa (different collection point varient) with a joined bar........ not a prized fish because of a joined bar but the blue is gorgeous none the less and i couldnt pass up the fish because of a simple joined bar.

the parents are on the website link in my signature the nangu frontosa link

Dan


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Awesome.
> 
> How many do you expect you'll have to cull from the batch?
> 
> And how high of a hatch rate do you think you'll have?


well this batch of 49 i unfortunatly messed up and lost all 49, human error, water current too strong and popped the eggs.

although my first mouthfull i had 25 eggs. and 21 survived. and i will have to cull 1 out of the 21 leaving 20 healthy fry currently at 1.5 inches. the one to be culled has a slight mouth defect and is also a much slower grower the mouth resembles an earth eater.

here are pics of the 2 month old nangu fry from the first batch. 21 fish

they havent bred lately for some reason......... guess ill have to try harder to intice them.
[/quote]
suxs to hear about ur last bath. But those look great. Keep it up man.


----------

